# Doggie Daycare - Do or Don't?



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We adopted our beautiful vizsla girl, Pippa, about 4 weeks ago. I have been home with her since her adoption, but have to go back to work the last week in August (I am a teacher and school is starting). My husband and I are trying to figure out if we should send her to doggie daycare or if we should hire a dog-walker? For daycare, on the upside - she won't have to be in a crate for 3 hours at a time and she'll get to work out some energy. On the downside - I don't want the other dogs to be mean to her (she'll still be a puppy) or for her to pick up bad behaviors. She'll be 14 weeks when she starts. Any thoughts???


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Crate her. She will be fine. Read up on crate training and stick to the tried and true methods.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Keep her at home if possible


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

We opt for combo - crating + Day care. Most sitters walkers don't get the level of activity this breed needs and it's not in their normal scope to handle a V. At least the one's around here. 

So, we do crate/kennel + 1 day doggy day care a week. Day care is the best thing since sliced bread I swear. Luckily in Denver they have really great ones - top of the line stuff like pools, basic agility training, extended training, dog personality analysis and then match up to good mates, boarding, - you name it. It just depends on how much you want to pay. I wouldnt recommend doing this every time, but try day cares out around town and ask what svcs, who works there, is there a vet on premis, what happens in emergency, etc. 

Kona has her own locker and everyone knows who she is - there are 8 other Vs that go to her - CHA CHING! She gets so amped about day care and there is no sprinting, pinning, biting, excessive barking and things of that nature alllowed. Like I wrote, we have great options here. 

Kona could only handle 3 hrs of day time crate if I worked her/trained/off leash time at least a couple hours before.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Vizslas are high energy and quirky dogs, not many have the patience to care for them. Vizslas ideally need to be around family, especially puppies. Think of her not as a dog but as your child.
Daycare is better than leaving her alone, IMO.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

We just started using a dog walker once a week. Mac loves it! He is crated but then take for 2 walks a day. Being 14 weeks old we didn't want to send him to dog day care due to the chance of bullying. He still gets to mix with dogs as the walker will be walking 2-4 dogs on lead and off lead in fields.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay, so I took Miss Pippa to visit a doggie daycare today - and I don't think it is for us. I did find a guy who comes to the house and takes the dog for a puppy playgroup (with 2 other dogs and one is a 4 month old vizsla!!) where they run off leash for an hour and a half or so. Hopefully this one will be better. Thanks for weighing in all!


----------

